# Radio 4 Thurs 9 pm about donor conception



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Esperanza said:


> There's a programme on R4 this Thursday at 9pm called 'Who's my half-brother? Where's my half-sister?' talking to people conceived through sperm donation.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00jv9n2
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks JJ1, we'll be tuning in


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

bump


----------

